# Long, Black, and Uncut



## pixmedic (Apr 24, 2017)

torpedo cigar by pixmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2017)

Those titles!

excellent photograph!


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 24, 2017)

Designer said:


> Those titles!
> 
> excellent photograph!



thanks!
i got the stand cloned out well, but i just noticed a dog hair in the very back and not its irritating me.


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2017)

Never noticed a dog hair.  

How does it smoke?

Is that a maduro?

Next to the HUpmann seconds I smoked, I liked small maduros.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 24, 2017)

the cigars I get are all handmade. there's a cigar craftsman at our local flea market that makes about 20 different cigars.  
i like the mixed leaf best.  this one is pretty robust.


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2017)

Visit flea market, buy cigars.  Sounds good.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 24, 2017)

Cigar suspension pretty cool shot.  You have some interesting titles[emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Apr 24, 2017)

Designer said:


> Those titles!
> 
> excellent photograph!



I like this shot's subtle lighting. GREAT title, as are so many of your titles!

How did you do the suspension? A cigar "stand"? Uhhh, WUT?  I think I see the dog hair, but it's not that big of a deal...hard to recognize it,really.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 25, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Those titles!
> ...


One of my wife's sewing pins stuck through a piece of cardboard. Put the cardboard under the muslin so just the pin was sticking up. Stuck the cigar on the pin, then cloned out the pin in LR. 
I kinda wish I had a nice cigar ash tray or holder. It might have made a better visual. But I was relatively pleased with the result.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Peeb (Apr 25, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


Nice!


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 25, 2017)

Peeb said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


Thank you sir

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (May 5, 2017)

Designer said:


> Those titles!
> 
> excellent photograph!



wait till you see whats next!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 12, 2017)

Nice. I see two sensor spots as well, or maybe they're left overs from clone? 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## pixmedic (May 13, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice. I see two sensor spots as well, or maybe they're left overs from clone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Where? I'll have to take a look. Hopefully just a cloning mark

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (May 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice. I see two sensor spots as well, or maybe they're left overs from clone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



I took a closer look. I think what you're seeing is either a bit of cloning or a missed spec of dust.


----------

